# Practice Telling Medicare Patients to come back another day



## Peter Davidyock (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi All,

I had a very interesting conversation with a Practice Manager responsible for the over sight of one of the CPC-A's in my chapter.
She told me that she has instructed this CPC-A to tell Medicare Patients that come to the office for a nurse visit and PT Blood Clot test that they cannot have a flu shot shot that day and they would have to come back.
I immediately warned her against this.

So here's a little quiz.
If the practice bills:
99211
85610
G0008
Q2035 (or whatever the case may be)

What's going to happen?
And why do you think the PM is telling Medicare patients to come back?
I think the answer will surprise you.


----------



## npricercm (Oct 9, 2013)

Oceanlivin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had a very interesting conversation with a Practice Manager responsible for the over sight of one of the CPC-A's in my chapter.
> She told me that she has instructed this CPC-A to tell Medicare Patients that come to the office for a nurse visit and PT Blood Clot test that they cannot have a flu shot shot that day and they would have to come back.
> ...




I'll ask the question: Why is the PM wanting the Medicare patients to come back?


----------



## Peter Davidyock (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for replying.
I asked the same question and almost fell over when I heard the answer.
They want the extra $18.00 they are missing for not being able to bill 99211 with the flu aministration.


----------



## arrana (Oct 14, 2013)

I've done a lot of research on billing the 99211 with the 85610, the majority of what I have found says you shouldn't bill the 99211 with the 85610. That would raise a bigger red flag for me.


----------

